# Concerned about adding LGD with my aggressive does



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

As you might recall, we are obtaining a young LGD. Mostly Great Pyrenees. 

Well, two of my adult does are highly dog aggressive. Hope and Rudy. They don't hesitate to go AFTER a dog and head butt it as hard as they can. They don't run, and will even smash the fence if a dog is on the other side.

None of my younger does or Hallie has a problem with dogs, but Hope and Rudy are extremely aggressive. Even if I am standing with the dog (for example, my poor loving Boxer) they will do their best to tup her into the next state.

I already plan to give the puppy a "safe place" to get away from Evil 1 and Evil 2, but what else can I do?

Recommendations?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

build a dog kennel next to teh goats -- once they get use to the dog then you can allow the pup in with the goats for longer periods of time


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had thought about that too. Course, I'd have to make it nearly a fortress to withstand them smashing the fence for a while and terrifying the youngster. 

This is going to be "fun" I just know it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep... I agree... dog kennel in the middle of the goat pen will work. You really need to be sure he doesn't have a bad experience with the goats... I would put ram shields on those 2 does when you have the puppy out interacting with the herd.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know at first I will be removing the two aggressors during meet and greet. And then maybe have one at a time and hold them so the puppy can check them out. They're going to have to get used to it, stubborn brats.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

A seasoned stockdog could teach those does a lesson in respect. Whether that newfound respect would then transfer to a pup, I don't know, but I don't see how it could hurt.

My two res does were not used to dogs when we got them and their first course of action upon exposure was to ram. So I used my trusty, dusty choredog, Chaco, to dog break them. They now all respect and trust her as they do me. On one hand Chaco works them and enforces yard rules - she's a fierce spoofer <lol> - and on the other will give them kisses and act as their protector.

I have a video of one of our first dog breaking sessions. If interested, let me know and I'll post it for 'ya.

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Sure I'd love to watch. 

I wish I was able to get hold of an experienced dog, but it makes me nervous and there really aren't any around here. 

My does were around the dam and sire of this pup for a while when they were being boarded at my friend's house during a move. I never heard of any serious incidents but for the most part they were in separate pens except from time to time.

While I was picking them up, Hope decided to give the dam a headbutt in the ribs. Dog didn't do anything except move away. She's a good stock dog.

The sire is actually available, but he is aggressive with chickens and chases the goats when the dam isn't around to correct him, so he is not an option for us.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> Sure I'd love to watch.
> 
> I wish I was able to get hold of an experienced dog, but it makes me nervous and there really aren't any around here.
> 
> ...


Your puppy will do the same things until he is 2.  LOL I've noticed for mine the BAD puppy ages have been between 6-9 months, 12 months, 16-18 months and one last PIA burst right before or right after 22-24 months of age.... ahhhhh aren't puppies fun??? :ROFL: :slapfloor: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's fine of course, for a puppy to chase and play and learn and be corrected, but dear daddy dog is much too rough and aggressive without momma dog (who is younger) to correct him. He's even bitten does, and has been separated and placed with her bucks, who are tougher and push him around.

I could just imagine Hope giving him a good hard smack and him retaliating....yuck scary.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> That's fine of course, for a puppy to chase and play and learn and be corrected, but dear daddy dog is much too rough and aggressive without momma dog (who is younger) to correct him. He's even bitten does, and has been separated and placed with her bucks, who are tougher and push him around.
> 
> I could just imagine Hope giving him a good hard smack and him retaliating....yuck scary.


Yep.... that would NOT be good! Sounds like daddy dog needs a good shock collar!! Sometimes you get some that just won't learn until they get "bit" for bad behaviour even when they think nobody is around! :GAAH:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the video. It was our second session, I think, and the object was to dog break the does so they could be moved back and forth from one yard to another by my outta' work cattle dawg who needed a job. He lacks confidence and I'm sure the does would have picked up on it and rammed him one good. :laugh: The dog in the video is my loose-eyed choredog, Chaco Louise, who's speciality is waterfowl. She's a stockdog, not a LGD and, as such, lives w/me, not her charges. Nonetheless, she's protective of all of them, goaties included. She once nabbed a Harris Hawk that had swooped down to attack our geese as they were grazing. WTG, Chaco!






Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Excellent video!

Those does sure weren't happy about the whole thing were they? But your dog did an excellent job. I would love to get my hands on, or train, a herding/working dog. I actually considered it but the LGD won out for the moment.

This is going to be quite an experience, teaching both the youngster AND the boss does how to live and get along happily.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> Those does sure weren't happy about the whole thing were they?


They were terrified of humans then as well...I still can't catch Allison without Chaco's help. :help: In contrast, the 3 doelings we've since added just eased right into everything, dog included. I think the younger they are, the easier they adapt to change.



> This is going to be quite an experience, teaching both the youngster AND the boss does how to live and get along happily.


Are you getting ready to integrate the two into one herd? On top of adding an LGD pup - whoa! You're gonna have your hands full supervising. :crazy:

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh no, the two boss does are already the herd bosses. It's the LGD that will be new! Poor pup! I will let her meet the "nice" members of the herd a few times first, and then be there to run interference, probably with the water hose as a nice deterrent against the "Bosses."

Grouchy old mean girls


----------

